# Best Packable Tripod for Spotting Scope



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I just bought a Nikon Spotter XL II and now I need a decent tripod that I can pack with me in the woods. Any thoughts?
Also, what is a good window mount for my truck?


----------



## ROI (Jul 13, 2009)

I have used the Silk 613 graphite for a few years. It is very light and I haven't had any problems with it. It handles my spotter and my 15's. The 613 only works sitting down, so if you like to stand up to glass I would move up to the 713. A little heavier but taller.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have got a manfrotto 3292 window mount with a 390rc2 head and i love it for spotting out of the truck.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't skimp on the tripod... You need a sturdy one, so don't be afraid to pack a little extra weight. It will make a world of difference. When I first bought a tripod, I thought I did myself a service by buying a light one that was easy to pack. That thing would never hold my scope steady.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

x2 with what idiot with a bow said, it makes a huge difference. I have got a manfrotto 3001bd tripod with a 3130 head that i absolutely love, but its not the lightest one out there. But i think it is worth the lil extra weight.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree with what others have already mentioned: Buy a good, sturdy(possibly heavy) tripod. While you will have to pack some extra weight, it will make your glassing experience a whole lot more enjoyable and productive once you get to your spot. I have tried the lightweight tripod, and it did not work out.


----------

